# Accutane - Harsh!



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

It may just be me or it may be in my head but I am finding accutane completely **** me up.

I cant sleep properly on it, haven't had a decent nights sleep in a while, my appetite has gone, It constantly puts me in a bad mood with headaches.

Along with the other sides of dry skin, sore lips etc.

Anyone else get these sides?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Sams said:


> It may just be me or it may be in my head but I am finding accutane completely **** me up.
> 
> I cant sleep properly on it, haven't had a decent nights sleep in a while, my appetite has gone, It constantly puts me in a bad mood with headaches.
> 
> ...


Look at the ridiculously long list of sides from it.....I had them all.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I've been on it 3 times as prescribed by a dermatologist.

It can have some horrific sides. I was lucky only to experience the dry skin/lips.

Maybe it's not for you mate unless you can plod through


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

What dose are you on and how bad is acne scale 1-10 10 being covered in puss filled boils


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> What dose are you on and how bad is acne scale 1-10 10 being covered in puss filled boils


Started off at 120mg and now on 60mg.

Well if the is covered in puss filled boils I only have a breakout on my forhead so I would say a 3/4

I just don't like spots but they just are not stopping at the moment and doing my cnut in, don't want them to scar


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Sams said:


> Started off at 120mg and now on 60mg.
> 
> Well if the is covered in puss filled boils I only have a breakout on my forhead so I would say a 3/4
> 
> I just don't like spots but they just are not stopping at the moment and doing my cnut in, don't want them to scar


Self prescribed? U would probably be better off using lower than 60mg and keeps sides low


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Self prescribed? U would probably be better off using lower than 60mg and keeps sides low


Sam have you used anything else with good effect that isnt as harsh? i've got accutane but my spots arent really bad and dont wanna start it before thailand as i know it can take a few months to work.

at moment i've got quinoderm cream but its a fcuker for staining, nizoral wash which heard mixed reviews of and also a Glycolic acid peel to try in a couple weeks as i know they're gonna get worse now i'm off course. Anything else you think might help?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Sam have you used anything else with good effect that isnt as harsh? i've got accutane but my spots arent really bad and dont wanna start it before thailand as i know it can take a few months to work.
> 
> at moment i've got quinoderm cream but its a fcuker for staining, nizoral wash which heard mixed reviews of and also a Glycolic acid peel to try in a couple weeks as i know they're gonna get worse now i'm off course. Anything else you think might help?


Just anti biotics mate. 30mg accutane cleared mine up never had it again took 6 weeks

It's a hard one Id stick with accutane and just be done with it but you will need to Unblock pores to peel be good.

Anti biotics like oxytetracycline might help


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> Started off at 120mg and now on 60mg.
> 
> Well if the is covered in puss filled boils I only have a breakout on my forhead so I would say a 3/4
> 
> I just don't like spots but they just are not stopping at the moment and doing my cnut in, don't want them to scar


What weight are you - that's a pretty steep dose. If you don't get on well with it then I'd drop it entirely, it's a properly harsh drug that can **** up your insides and wreck your head.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Just anti biotics mate. 30mg accutane cleared mine up never had it again took 6 weeks
> 
> It's a hard one Id stick with accutane and just be done with it but you will need to Unblock pores to peel be good.
> 
> Anti biotics like oxytetracycline might help


All the cycline families are a waste of time imo. Doc's prescribe it you for about 4-6 months costing you ££ and they don't really do sh1t all, from my experience anyway. Starting accutane was best thing i ever did for spots. Any spot creams didn't work either and i didn't have the worst acne.



liam0810 said:


> Sam have you used anything else with good effect that isnt as harsh? i've got accutane but my spots arent really bad and dont wanna start it before thailand as i know it can take a few months to work.
> 
> at moment i've got quinoderm cream but its a fcuker for staining, nizoral wash which heard mixed reviews of and also a Glycolic acid peel to try in a couple weeks as i know they're gonna get worse now i'm off course. Anything else you think might help?


Wouldn't bother with quinoderm mate, as you say it stains like fcuk. Ruined a few t-shirts/pillow cases with it lol. Also it can 'stain' your face and make it go all red and loose colour. I have been taking 20mg for last 6 months and it's done the job. Been away, drank...done reccys on it and i'm still alive but god knows what my insides are like.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> All the cycline families are a waste of time imo. Doc's prescribe it you for about 4-6 months costing you ££ and they don't really do sh1t all, from my experience anyway. Starting accutane was best thing i ever did for spots. Any spot creams didn't work either and i didn't have the worst acne.
> 
> Wouldn't bother with quinoderm mate, as you say it stains like fcuk. Ruined a few t-shirts/pillow cases with it lol. Also it can 'stain' your face and make it go all red and loose colour. I have been taking 20mg for last 6 months and it's done the job. Been away, drank...done reccys on it and i'm still alive but god knows what my insides are like.


Ye I agree Id suggest just super low dose like u did. It's more length of time than smashing loads in a short time frame


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Just anti biotics mate. 30mg accutane cleared mine up never had it again took 6 weeks
> 
> It's a hard one Id stick with accutane and just be done with it but you will need to Unblock pores to peel be good.
> 
> Anti biotics like oxytetracycline might help


luckily i dont get too bad acne like some i see but do want to get rid of them. i think with going thailand in 8 weeks it might be too short a period for accutane and might wait till i'm back. i'll go docs next week and ask for oxytetracycline.

so to unblock my pores properly would you mean i need to make sure i exfoliate well?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan TT said:


> All the cycline families are a waste of time imo. Doc's prescribe it you for about 4-6 months costing you ££ and they don't really do sh1t all, from my experience anyway. Starting accutane was best thing i ever did for spots. Any spot creams didn't work either and i didn't have the worst acne.
> 
> Wouldn't bother with quinoderm mate, as you say it stains like fcuk. Ruined a few t-shirts/pillow cases with it lol. Also it can 'stain' your face and make it go all red and loose colour. I have been taking 20mg for last 6 months and it's done the job. Been away, drank...done reccys on it and i'm still alive but god knows what my insides are like.


i just get acnes on top of shoulders and back so not worried about it staining my face. i need a few sh1tty t shirts really and to put it on and then chuck one of them on, or do you think products containing benoxyl peroxide are useless?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Self prescribed? U would probably be better off using lower than 60mg and keeps sides low


Yeah self prescribed.

D hacks stuff. Think I am going to drop down to one tablet a day and finish the pot off.

I have run a couple courses of it before but stayed low dose first time for a month and it sorted them out and second time two months and it sorted them out.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> i just get acnes on top of shoulders and back so not worried about it staining my face. i need a few sh1tty t shirts really and to put it on and then chuck one of them on, or do you think products containing benoxyl peroxide are useless?


Yeah mate i've used all sorts of creams, OTC ones..prescribed ones...all toss. 1 tab of accutane a day while on cycle/cruise or even not on. Personally if your not on i'd go upto 2 tabs to try blast it clear. But i do think the emphasis is on how long you run it rather than a huge dose like 120mg like Sams has done as the sides must be horrendous.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan TT said:


> Yeah mate i've used all sorts of creams, OTC ones..prescribed ones...all toss. 1 tab of accutane a day while on cycle/cruise or even not on. Personally if your not on i'd go upto 2 tabs to try blast it clear. But i do think the emphasis is on how long you run it rather than a huge dose like 120mg like Sams has done as the sides must be horrendous.


i just dont wanna use it this close to hol as i know you cant go in the sun etc. think if they're bad when i get back i'll start them.

have you tried Nizoral or anything like that?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> i just dont wanna use it this close to hol as i know you cant go in the sun etc. think if they're bad when i get back i'll start them.
> 
> have you tried Nizoral or anything like that?


20mg isn't gunna mess you up in the sun. I've been on two hols to maga with lads and been perfectly fine lol. Tanned brill to be fair and nice to go without my spotty back also 

is nizoral a cream? i've had that many i can't remember names, but honestly none do what accutane can do for u.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan TT said:


> 20mg isn't gunna mess you up in the sun. I've been on two hols to maga with lads and been perfectly fine lol. Tanned brill to be fair and nice to go without my spotty back also
> 
> is nizoral a cream? i've had that many i can't remember names, but honestly none do what accutane can do for u.


It's actually for hairloss mate so it's a DHT blocker as it contains The medication ketoconazole which is primarily prescribed to cure fungal infections; it slows the growth of fungi. Ketoconazole also reduces levels of male hormones, or androgens, making it useful for treating certain other health disorders. Limited research shows that ketoconazole has some effectiveness for treating acne, but your doctor is unlikely to prescribe it for this use.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> It's actually for hairloss mate so it's a DHT blocker as it contains The medication ketoconazole which is primarily prescribed to cure fungal infections; it slows the growth of fungi. Ketoconazole also reduces levels of male hormones, or androgens, making it useful for treating certain other health disorders. Limited research shows that ketoconazole has some effectiveness for treating acne, but your doctor is unlikely to prescribe it for this use.


Oh right never heard of it. Guess it does two jobs if your receding also :lol: I use d-hacks accutane and had no complaints from it. Love having no spots.


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

My back was probably about a 6-7/10 for spots, was aweful, started acutane about 4weeks ago and my back is pretty much spotless now. Was noticibly clearer within a week. Im 110kg and was running 20mg a day so i would say big doses arnt needed and at the dose i took ive just had dry lips. Best money ive spent in a long time


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I love the stuff. Couple of weeks on 40mg per day clears my back up, other than my bogies sticking to my nose hair like cement and some flakey skin it's all good for me


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I used quinoderm and about 10grams of vitamin b5 last cycle and they nearly completely cleared up


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Sams said:


> Started off at 120mg and now on 60mg.
> 
> Well if the is covered in puss filled boils I only have a breakout on my forhead so I would say a 3/4
> 
> I just don't like spots but they just are not stopping at the moment and doing my cnut in, don't want them to scar


fuk me 120mg is high!!

How long have you been on? you wont see anything for atleast 4 weeks


----------



## mcfly666 (Jun 10, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Sam have you used anything else with good effect that isnt as harsh? i've got accutane but my spots arent really bad and dont wanna start it before thailand as i know it can take a few months to work.
> 
> at moment i've got quinoderm cream but its a fcuker for staining, nizoral wash which heard mixed reviews of and also a Glycolic acid peel to try in a couple weeks as i know they're gonna get worse now i'm off course. Anything else you think might help?


I have had good results with back acne using bleach baths. 1/2 cup of household bleach in a bath and have a nice soak. Clears it right up after a couple of weeks.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

mcfly666 said:


> I have had good results with back acne using bleach baths. 1/2 cup of household bleach in a bath and have a nice soak. Clears it right up after a couple of weeks.


So you're suggesting i bathe in bleach?


----------



## mcfly666 (Jun 10, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> So you're suggesting i bathe in bleach?


It's not as bad as it sounds mate. Have a Google, bleach baths have been used to treat all kinds of skin conditions. It's really watered down so won't hurt ya.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

mcfly666 said:


> It's not as bad as it sounds mate. Have a Google, bleach baths have been used to treat all kinds of skin conditions. It's really watered down so won't hurt ya.


for some reason i got an image of Michael Jackson! I dont want to be whiter! i want to be darker haha


----------

